# CPC or RHIT



## kgray76 (Jan 29, 2013)

I am finishing up AAPC's Coding Class and plan to take the CPC exam within the next couple of months. I was thinking about going back to school to obtain the RHIT 2 year degree. What jobs could I do with a RHIT vs. CPC? I have researched it online but would like some feedback from actual employees in this field.  Which one has opened more doors for you?


----------



## alysn1drlnd (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello! I'm not trying to be negative, but I have found that almost everyone wants the AHIMA certs and RHIT, so far I've not been able to land a job with my CPC and I have an Associates degree in Medical Office Admin. as well, and several years coding/billing experience. So I'm not sure what the difference in jobs is, but if it were me, I'd get the RHIT in addition to your CPC, even though I'm not sure getting a coding job with the CPC will happen, atleast then your half-way to what they are looking for.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it may depend on your location and the type of employment you are seeking.  Where I live, our local hospitals and their affiliates want the RHIT credential.  I don't think they even recognize the CPC-H.  However, Dr's offices usually employ either credential.  I've seen many remote coding job offerings willing to accept either credential as well.


----------



## cheezealisa (Jan 29, 2013)

*Alisa*

I agree Bridgette I think it do have a little to do with location I have a Bachelors Degree along with my CPC certification I have been blessed with a very good professional position. Good luck Kgray76 I am sure you will do fine.


----------



## kgray76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Snflwr81 (Jan 30, 2013)

*RE:*

I have my RHIT and my CPC. I have found that it is difficult to find a position with just a CPC. I would recommend you getting your RHIT, CCA, or CPC-H in order to have more employment options. Most remote companies want outpatient coders, which your CPC won't cover. Good luck!


----------



## hunterbht (Feb 2, 2013)

Snflwr81 said:


> I have my RHIT and my CPC. I have found that it is difficult to find a position with just a CPC. I would recommend you getting your RHIT, CCA, or CPC-H in order to have more employment options. Most remote companies want outpatient coders, which your CPC won't cover. Good luck!



Well, that's discouraging (and has been discouraguing).    I hope my education, and money spent wasn't for nothing.  

Bradford H. Thomas, CPC-A


----------

